# Beach Hotel Byron



## good4whatAlesU (5/3/17)

Mrs talked me into heading up to Byron today for lunch, I figure - okay lets go to the pub can't be that bad.

Beauty, they've got a Balter pilsner on tap. I order one and it comes out looking a bit golden. That's a bit strange I thinks...

Anyway, was a Carlton draught keg they've got hooked up to that tap or I'm a monkeys uncle. Could be an honest mistake I suppose. Didn't stay for a second beer.


----------



## Weizguy (5/3/17)

Damn! You need to come back and set a fire if that's the case.


----------



## DU99 (5/3/17)

Thats false advertising


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/3/17)

Didn't want to look like a beer snob or make a scene... Anyway could just be a mistake.

Should have spoken up I suppose to let them know.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/3/17)

They've mainly got S&W on tap which I don't like so I thought to give the Balter a go but yrrrk golden flat Carlton (or possibly New) anyway it was not a pilsner that's for sure.


----------



## BKBrews (6/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Mrs talked me into heading up to Byron today for lunch, I figure - okay lets go to the pub can't be that bad.
> 
> Beauty, they've got a Balter pilsner on tap. I order one and it comes out looking a bit golden. That's a bit strange I thinks...
> 
> Anyway, was a Carlton draught keg they've got hooked up to that tap or I'm a monkeys uncle. Could be an honest mistake I suppose. Didn't stay for a second beer.


I actually had the pilsner at the balter brewery and my first thought was it tasted like a Carlton draught.........


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/3/17)

I've had it from the can and thought it tasted like a pilsner. clean, grainy, slight sweetness. pale not golden.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/3/17)

You went to Byron Bay


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH


You FOOL :lol:


----------



## stewy (6/3/17)

I've had it at the brewery & it tastes nothing like a Carlton draught. Nice and crisp with slight malt sweetness & spiciness from the hops.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (6/3/17)

Yep, I think I got dudded. 

Would like to try the Balter pilsner though, it sounds quite nice.


----------



## Bribie G (6/3/17)

I've been to Byron Bay, twice.

first n last time.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (7/3/17)

I shan't be racing back there in a hurry.


----------



## sp0rk (7/3/17)

The trick is to come in on the North side, get the stuff you need from the industrial estate, stop into Stone & Wood for a few coldies, then exit again from the North side.
You never have to step foot in town


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/3/17)

I like Byron Bay. Aint what it was when trains stopped there, but the beaches are still great. Just go in winter time.


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/17)

You won't get to set foot in town anyway as there are no parking spaces. However if you do, you will be promptly vomited on by a drunk.


----------



## Phoney (7/3/17)

I was in Byron over xmas and new years. It's fine if you rent a house right in town and walk or cycle everywhere. Railway hotel was my fave pub.

Interestingly the house we rented was owned by one of the stone and wood guys. Only young bloke in his early 30's, he must be doing very well for himself.


----------



## WarmerBeer (7/3/17)

I don't understand the hate? Byron is great Mon - Thurs, it just gets full of bogans on weekends.

Just avoid holiday periods and Schoolies.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/3/17)

I love Byron, can't wait to get back there.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (7/3/17)

Geographically it's beautiful .. I just can't stand paying $10 to park my car for an hour to walk down a crowded beach. I think it also has the highest crime rate in NSW outside of inner Sydney. 

You'd think with all the charges the Council would be loaded, but the roads and infrastructure are shit. 

Many other coastal towns within a short drive with free parking, less busy and safer.


----------



## sp0rk (7/3/17)

Agreed, Brunswick Heads, Lennox Heads, Ocean Shores are all far better
And as much as I don't like it, even Ballina is better these days


----------



## Phoney (7/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Geographically it's beautiful .. I just can't stand paying $10 to park my car for an hour to walk down a crowded beach. I think it also has the highest crime rate in NSW outside of inner Sydney.


Parking on the street was $3 an hour or capped at $10 for four hours while I was there. But we mainly just walked to the beach/town. I also didnt see any evidence of crime, but then I live in inner Sydney ...and apparently that has the highest crime rate in NSW! That's news to me....

I think the restaurants, bars and accomodation in Byron is a cut above what is found in most other coastal towns. Agreed Lennox is sweet, I could easily live/retire there. Ocean Shores is full of geriatrics.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/3/17)

Last time I was at Byron, it was hard to find fault. there was a great night time vibe, live music in nearly all bars and cafe's, buskers on the streets, cafe's and restaurants full of diners.

It had a great atmosphere.

We stayed in a B&B within 15 minute walk from the town centre and it's pretty easy walking to get around town. 

Don't know about the crime, but many popular tourist towns seem to suffer from higher crime rates. Pretty sure we do here on the Sunshine Coast, particularly during peak holiday times.

Geez there are a shit load worse places than Byron Bay to spend time.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (7/3/17)

Lennox has no river so it loses out there for me (I don't mind going fishing, boating etc.). 

I guess I grew up in the country, so I'm not into crowds and noise. If you're into crowds and noise, Byron is the place for you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Geez there are a shit load worse places than Byron Bay to spend time.


There is only 1 that I know...and its The Gold Coast


----------



## good4whatAlesU (7/3/17)

There are quite a worse places I reckon. . Wilcannia? 

.. anyway. Byron is a great place geographically, scenically, .. but not so much if your'e into crowds, noise, hipster wannabes. Traffic, paid parking, expensive meals ... I shan't go on. 

Each to their own. 

.. .


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/17)

Brunswick Heads is picturesque but full of Jeremys, Crispins, Saaskias and Cynthias crowding the pavement coffee and tapas places.
Met my boys there for my birthday a few weeks ago and we found a really great park by the river under some Norfolk Pines and set up tables, chairs, eskys etc. Great picnic.

We were the only ones there. Anywhere else like Bribie Island or the Sunny coast it would have been full of people claiming spots with their mini marquees etc. The only people who swanned past were looking down their noses.. ooooh look Sebastian, real live underclass there - wait till I tell Felix and Caspian, and won't Tawnye and Tahlia have a giggle.....


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/17)




----------



## good4whatAlesU (7/3/17)

Yeah Bruns is a bit like that.

Evans Head is a nice little Coastal town for a visit. Bit light on facilities though and a bit of a drive out, but nice little river and camp grounds. Family friendly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> There are quite a worse places I reckon. . Wilcannia?
> 
> ..
> .. .


Spent a few good nights at Wilcannia. Mate owned a property halfway to Tilpa


Can tell you a very funny story about some white folk from Padington ending up at Wilcannia Club


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/17)

Unfortunately for some, there are better beaches that Byron....they just dont like to be told


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There is only 1 that I know...and its The Gold Coast


Yeah not a big fan of the Goldy either.

I think Grafton would be another, unless you like purple flowering trees, then it's farking awesome. :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/17)

Nuhtin rong with G-Town


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/17)

But we do have THE BEST floral festival


----------



## Phoney (7/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> I guess I grew up in the country, so I'm not into crowds and noise. If you're into crowds and noise, Byron is the place for you.


Hmm compared to most European beach resort towns in the peak of summer, Byron is still pretty chilled. But yes we have a 1000x more sleepy destinations elsewhere on our coasts.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/3/17)

Europeans would laugh at Australians complaining about our coastal tourist destinations being too busy.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But we do have THE BEST floral festival


Our T-Town flower festival would surely trump your G-Town floral festival.


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/17)




----------



## Phoney (7/3/17)

^ Good old Brighton pier. Weather must've hit the high 20's that day.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/3/17)

The more people that head up to Byron the better in my opinion, frees up the other places for the rest of us. Put all the exhibitionists in one place.


----------



## Seaquebrew (8/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There is only 1 that I know...and its The Gold Coast


You have obviously not been to Meekatharra

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/3/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Our T-Town flower festival would surely trump your G-Town floral festival.


Nope...not even close...and I would have to travel to QLD on an expired visa


----------



## bradsbrew (8/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But we do have THE BEST floral festival


I would argue the Toowoomba carnival of flowers wins that one.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/3/17)

Tumuts "Festival of the falling leaf" .. they don't even have flowers.


----------



## sp0rk (8/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Tumuts "Festival of the falling leaf" .. they don't even have flowers.


They don't even have electricity...


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/3/17)

Tumut? ... next door to Snowy Hydro .. they should have a bit.


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/17)

Every Australian should visit the Snowy Mountains Hydro scheme, if necessary at gunpoint.

I went there with the kids about 15 years ago and initially thought "yeah yeah, couple of dams, some pipes and a turbine or two".

By the end of the day after doing a couple of the official tours I was in shock. ******* awesome, even some of the "minor" features include tunnels that would stretch from Brisbane to the Gold Coast that you can drive a double decker bus through.... Pity we can't do that sort of thing nowadays - it's all we can do as a nation to build a pissy little branch railway line nowadays (then forget to train enough drivers).


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/3/17)

Yep it's arguably the nations biggest engineering project. Gave a lot of people to work after the war. 

My old man worked there as a sparky for over a decade. 

Lot's of crazy stories from the early days .. the big diesel generator up at Cabramurra (used as emergency power for the township) was out of a German submarine. When the boys went to service it a few decades later - story is that they still found swastika's stamped on the pistons.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/3/17)

Used to cycle out to those pipes (from Talbingo) swimming and fishing when kids. Climbed up the big pipes and muck about - can't do it now, all fenced off. Good lifestyle for a kid, free and easy. 

The old single mens quarters were still up back then, full of immigrants (Poles, Germans, Yugoslavs, Italians). They were good blokes treated us kids well. A lot scarred from the war though. Some you couldn't put some groups in the same camp together or the old troubles would come out and there would be fighting.


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (8/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> crime map.jpg


Are you sure it's not from all of sandal thefts in Mullumbimby?


----------



## sp0rk (8/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Tumut? ... next door to Snowy Hydro .. they should have a bit.


A mate of mine grew up there, we like to give him a bit off crap about Tumut being behind the times.
To be fair, I now live in Muswellbrook, which despite having 2 coal fired stations down the road is just as/more behind the times as Tumut


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/3/17)

We used to catch the bus in from Talbingo and attend high school at Tumut. 

It was a bloody rough public school and I have very few good memories of the place. 

Talbingo was a good place to live as a kid. Tumut was a rough, violent league town with a lot of drinking, violence and a cultural wasteland. Scenic though, I'll give it that.


----------

